# IPV2 Magnets



## Soprono (28/1/15)

Howsut Guys, Loving my IPv2 and the only issue I have now is that I would love to have slightly better battery life on it. Iv seen a few guys do the magnetic mod on their devices and was wondering if anyone knows where I'd be able to get the magnets they use too ? 

It would make battery swapping a whole lot easier too.


----------



## stevie g (28/1/15)

I would like to know too because the frame is so thin I don't know how they drill out space for magnets without breaking through the other side. I've resorted to prestik to hold the door on without screws, works fine for me.


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

I think @VandaL has done the magnet mod on his IPV2s - maybe he can give some insight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/1/15)

@VandaL Any chance of a few tips or pics please, would love to get a magnet mod on my IPV2 too!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (28/1/15)

On my IPV2 I have prestik as well, works GREAT, no door gap. Holds firm and well even my grandma could do the mod  On my IPV 2s the door is slightly different, I used REO magnets which I believe Skyblue and Vapemod sell. They are 4mm so a simple 4mm drill bit easily bores out the door. And you just stick the magnets for the body ontop of the old 'holes' 

I've ordered a ton of magnets from Fastech so might mod my V2 and definitely my V3 when those come in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

